# Best day of fishing this year!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 10th update
I netted 7 gizzard shad at the public ramp; so I had plenty of fresh bait. I had my lines in river at my first spot at 09:05. 09:10 had a bit on the shad, fish stripped it off. only had 1 more tap before I headed up river. Set up at Hooters at 10:00 ; at 10;15 I boated a small flathead. He hit the shad, it was only 14 inches. While I was measuring this fish my line got a hard bite; then when I set the hook the fish crossed my other line. Took some time to get this fish into the boat for it was a decent size carp. This fish weighed 6.5 pounds and was 21 inches. I was busy trying to clear up the mess of the two lines when, my 3 rd. rod got hit. It was a small channel cat, only 1.5 pounds. As I had to bringing in my one line that was tangled up there was a small flat head on the hook! It was 1.75 pounds also and had hit the shad. Now I had 3 fish splashing around in the bottom of my boat.
I finally was able to get some photos of the 3 fish before I back in the river. 11:15 hard bite on chicken breast had it coming to the boat when it got off. 11:25 hard run then it stopped, started to wind it in and it took off. The channel was 21.5 inches and 3 pounds.3 ounces. Once again as I was checking this fish rod went down. This fish was another small channel cat of 16 inches. Taking photos of these two fish when the other rod went down hard. I knew I had a bigger fish this time as soon as I grabbed the rod. This channel hammed the chicken breast and gave me a fight. This fish was23 inches and weighed 6 pounds. I put it in the bottom of the boat and got the other fish back in the river. I took some photos of me holding this fish.

12:55 boated a small channel that hit a smokey, it was only14 inches. The rod went down again as I was checking that fish, this time it was a carp. It hit a chicken nugget, was 19 inches and was pounds. I forgot to get a photo of it before releasing it
That was the last fish of the day as I was worn out by all the action. This was by far the best fishing of this season. Most of the fish were caught with slices of chicken breast or pieces of chicken nuggets. Had more bites but they knocked off the bait. Plan on getting back fishing this coming Monday.


:F


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great day on the river Norb, in fact me and Fishdealer will be out downtown on Sunday, hopefully the bite will hold up. 

Oh yeah, that "carp" really is a Buffalo Sucker, easy to tell as it doesnt have barbels. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a great day of fishing. It's always a good day when you wish you had more arms to get things situated.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Was the chicken breast raw or cooked? Marinated in anything?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Norb.

Buffalo suckers make good cut bait...so you might want to keep one next time you catch one.

My buddy and I managed 2 small blue cats tonight a 5 pounder and 9 pounder and that was it. Slow night. Hopeully Mark and I will have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

It was a packet of 1chicken breast that I just thawed out, Nothing was added to it. I am going out with my brother on his boat tomorrow morning. He only uses cut skipjack as bait. I plan on taking my back up baits just to see if they work at his spots. I will post a report on the results of the trip


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the report!!


----------

